# In-n-Out Burger is way overrated



## GHook93 (Jan 9, 2018)

When I was stoned and in college I went there and loved the burgers. I was just in PHX and to my surprise they were everywhere. I stopped in and wasn’t impressed. They were better than McDonald’s, but not by much. The fries are god awful. The prices are good though. Not sure all the hype.

The burgers aren’t as good (or even close) as 5 guys, EPIC burger or smash burger (I will admit I have only eaten at each one of these places once, but I remember them being pretty damn good).

When you think of iconic fast food few can ever live up to the hype. The only ones that comes to mind are Portillo’s (trust me if you are in Chicago get the Beef and chopped salad) and Chicken Hut (one location grilled chicken joynt in chi town).


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

Agreed In-n-Out is just glorified McDonald's.  They even ripped off the logo style.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

I do love me a good burger. 

But holy crap, this burger thing has gone over the top.  Have you seen the shows on the Food Network where they make these MASSIVE burgers with 50 ingredients and they're about two feet high?

HOW ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO EAT THE DAMN THINGS
.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 9, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> When I was stoned and in college I went there and loved the burgers. I was just in PHX and to my surprise they were everywhere. I stopped in and wasn’t impressed. They were better than McDonald’s, but not by much. The fries are god awful. The prices are good though. Not sure all the hype.
> 
> The burgers aren’t as good (or even close) as 5 guys, EPIC burger or smash burger (I will admit I have only eaten at each one of these places once, but I remember them being pretty damn good).
> 
> ...



Last time I went to one, they were cutting their OWN fries from real potatoes. Not reconstituted potato mix. MAYBE --- you just don't know what REAL fried potatoes are SUPPOSED to taste like..


----------



## Toro (Jan 9, 2018)

I like In-N-Out burgers, but I wouldn't stand in a really long line to get one.  

Smashburger is OK.  I really like their chicken sandwiches.  They're better than their hamburgers.  

Burger-Fi is awesome.

So is Shake Shack.  

And I really like 5 Guys.  I can make a Teenburger like they make at A&W in Canada, which is the best.  

Fuddruckers is really good, too.  

Ted's Montana Grill makes awesome burgers, but they're expensive.


----------



## antifa (Jan 9, 2018)

Portillo’s is one of the best but why go to a franchise when there are countless mom and pop sandwich shops to try out and find one that is even better than Portillo’s?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 9, 2018)

You know, when I'm coming home from a late night, or when I feel like eating burgers that taste good (at least to me), and are cheap, you can't go wrong with the belly bombers known as Krystal hamburgers. 

Yeah, I know, they are cheap, small, and pressed flat burgers, but for some reason I really liked them when I was stationed in the South.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 9, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> When I was stoned and in college I went there and loved the burgers. I was just in PHX and to my surprise they were everywhere. I stopped in and wasn’t impressed. They were better than McDonald’s, but not by much. The fries are god awful. The prices are good though. Not sure all the hype.
> 
> The burgers aren’t as good (or even close) as 5 guys, EPIC burger or smash burger (I will admit I have only eaten at each one of these places once, but I remember them being pretty damn good).
> 
> ...





Don't ever bring up protillos to me, one time I had such a craving on a Friday night after work I drove on a whim 800 miles to Chicago,  just to get me 2 hotdogs, an Italian beef sandwich , large fries and a large coke..


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jan 9, 2018)

When I lived in Oakland, there was a local burger chain called TrueBurger, and I think they made the best semi-fast food burger that I've ever had - above Shake Shake, Five Guys and all the others.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 9, 2018)

antifa said:


> Portillo’s is one of the best but why go to a franchise when there are countless mom and pop sandwich shops to try out and find one that is even better than Portillo’s?




I used to be a ittelien beef monster, I must have to went to every damn hot dog stand in my life up in the northwest Chicago to find the perfect ond, Mr. Beefs good, but I found this one joint in o'hare airport that served 5 thumbs up ittelien beef sandwiches..

There used to be this hot dog joint on river road near the thirsty whale that had the best home made potato salad anywhere I could find in Chicago.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 9, 2018)

Toro said:


> I like In-N-Out burgers, but I wouldn't stand in a really long line to get one.
> 
> Smashburger is OK.  I really like their chicken sandwiches.  They're better than their hamburgers.
> 
> ...


Where are some of these places? I have never heard of Burger-Fi, Shake Shack, and Ted's Montana Grill.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I have heard of Smash Burger, I've seen their gift card, but I don't know where one is.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > When I was stoned and in college I went there and loved the burgers. I was just in PHX and to my surprise they were everywhere. I stopped in and wasn’t impressed. They were better than McDonald’s, but not by much. The fries are god awful. The prices are good though. Not sure all the hype.
> ...


Five Guys does the same, but the fries are exponentially better.  They're not trying to replicate McDonald's fries.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

antifa said:


> Portillo’s is one of the best but why go to a franchise when there are countless mom and pop sandwich shops to try out and find one that is even better than Portillo’s?


Best burger I've ever had is some random place about an hour away from me in the middle of nowhere.  Well, there's probably something there, but I don't know what lol.

Melt Gourmet Cheeseburgers - Leesburg, VA


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Five Guys fries are so good because they are fresh cut every day.  And, if you're interested in knowing where the potatoes they are using came from, it is posted on a board next to their menu.

I also dig their malt shakes.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


You know I've never had a 5 guys shake.  Do they sell them at all locations?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure they do.  And, if you get a malted shake, tell them to only use half malt, unless you like it REALLY malty.  1/2 malt is the way to go with a 5 guys shake.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> When I was stoned and in college I went there and loved the burgers. I was just in PHX and to my surprise they were everywhere. I stopped in and wasn’t impressed. They were better than McDonald’s, but not by much. The fries are god awful. The prices are good though. Not sure all the hype.
> 
> The burgers aren’t as good (or even close) as 5 guys, EPIC burger or smash burger (I will admit I have only eaten at each one of these places once, but I remember them being pretty damn good).
> 
> ...


I like In & Out burgers. But I like my own homemade burger better.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I just checked it's only at participating locations.  Argh!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 9, 2018)

To tell you the truth, for a long time, the best burgers in Amarillo were at a biker bar called Boondocks.  They were 1/3 lb burgers and were dusted with the owner's own secret concoction called "Bear Dirt".  He never let anyone know what the ingredients were or how he made it, but that stuff made the burgers outstanding. 

The best burger on his menu was his Bacon Blue Cheese burger.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Well, if you find one close to you that makes shakes, like I said, don't order it with full malt, ask them to make it with only half.  Otherwise, it's way too sweet.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> To tell you the truth, for a long time, the best burgers in Amarillo were at a biker bar called Boondocks.  They were 1/3 lb burgers and were dusted with the owner's own secret concoction called "Bear Dirt".  He never let anyone know what the ingredients were or how he made it, but that stuff made the burgers outstanding.
> 
> The best burger on his menu was his Bacon Blue Cheese burger.


The first review makes the place sound pretty awesome: Boondocks Bar & Grill - CLOSED - Amarillo, TX


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > To tell you the truth, for a long time, the best burgers in Amarillo were at a biker bar called Boondocks.  They were 1/3 lb burgers and were dusted with the owner's own secret concoction called "Bear Dirt".  He never let anyone know what the ingredients were or how he made it, but that stuff made the burgers outstanding.
> ...



It was pretty awesome.  And yeah, I was one of the waitstaff that they liked.  Matter of fact, had a dude named Red who owned another biker bar across town called Grizzly's, and he told me that he hated it when I was working at Boondocks, because people would leave there to come get a burger that I cooked. 

Was known as "Squid" when I worked the bar.  Was there from 2000 until late 2004.


----------



## antifa (Jan 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > Portillo’s is one of the best but why go to a franchise when there are countless mom and pop sandwich shops to try out and find one that is even better than Portillo’s?
> ...


Part of the fun in a city the size of Chicago is finding all the little tucked away dives. Some are impossible to find unless someone shows you.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 9, 2018)

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...




Or word of mouth , when I lived in the phenoix area I was so happy to find little Chicago style hotdog places, you can't find them where I live in south Carolina..


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> I do love me a good burger.
> 
> But holy crap, this burger thing has gone over the top.  Have you seen the shows on the Food Network where they make these MASSIVE burgers with 50 ingredients and they're about two feet high?
> 
> ...



You eat them like you would eat an elephant - one bite at a time!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 9, 2018)

We just got down here the cook out a small chain I guess? Not bad and cheap like $6 bucks for a hamburger, fries and a coke, I think there is a 5 guys about 20 minutes away never been there before though.


----------



## antifa (Jan 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


To build a skyscraper you have to dig a deep hole so there are 3 levels of streets under the surface streets. All the loading docks are down there with 10s of thousands of workers. The union guys get their food delivered as part of their contract. That may be how Subway started.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 9, 2018)

WRONG!

Five Guys wishes they were In-N-Out.

Cook Out blows donkeys.

Steak and Shake sucks.

Smashburger is pretty good.


All of you who have been running down In-N-Out have been REPORTED!


Lock this thread!


Thank you drive through...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 9, 2018)

I still think that Krystal hamburgers are the way to go if you're looking to eat something tasty and cheap.  Dunno why, but I loved those little burgers. 

And, their fries weren't half bad either.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2018)

If anyone ever gets to the central coast, you might wanna check out Sylvester's Hana Burgers. Thems some good eatin!

Sylvester's Burgers


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 9, 2018)

hjmick said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Five Guys wishes they were In-N-Out.
> 
> ...



Steak and Shake ain't bad compared to the alternatives. I'd wait in line to get in.. In fact, you pretty much have to. But they aren't called Steak and Shake and Fries for a reason..


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 9, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG!
> ...



I had eaten at Steak and Shakes all over the eastern half of this nation until I gave up.  Why is it the only restaurant chain with consistently horrible service?  If you want to eat there. you had better plan on an hour and a half!


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 9, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > When I was stoned and in college I went there and loved the burgers. I was just in PHX and to my surprise they were everywhere. I stopped in and wasn’t impressed. They were better than McDonald’s, but not by much. The fries are god awful. The prices are good though. Not sure all the hype.
> ...



Doesn’t matter, the fries are horribly bland and tasteless!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 9, 2018)

Toro said:


> I like In-N-Out burgers, but I wouldn't stand in a really long line to get one.
> 
> Smashburger is OK.  I really like their chicken sandwiches.  They're better than their hamburgers.
> 
> ...



Ted’s is awesome, but that is not fast food


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

hjmick said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Five Guys wishes they were In-N-Out.
> 
> ...


In-n-Out does a very good job of imitating McDonald’s burgers and fries


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 9, 2018)

antifa said:


> Portillo’s is one of the best but why go to a franchise when there are countless mom and pop sandwich shops to try out and find one that is even better than Portillo’s?



Because we were talking about chains. In chi town you have wiener circle, Bryons, Chicago Dog House etc, but not sure any are better than Portillos. Portillos started as a mom and pop FYI.



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 9, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



That's because they're pure unadulterated, unprocessed potatoes... Just sliced, fried and salted. THAT is what makes them great. Didn't come out of a chemical experiment in huge factories as frozen FrankenFries.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Didn’t come out trying to taste particularly good either 

Get them animal style.  That will make up for the shortcomings.  A little bit.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Bet you ask for EXTRA MSG on your Chinese take-out too...


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


If I went to a Panda Express copycat and thought the food was crap... maybe.  (yes, I'm saying In-n-Out is a copycat with crap food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hjmick (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG!
> ...




You are dead to me...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 9, 2018)

hjmick said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Five Guys wishes they were In-N-Out.
> 
> ...




All those places are mediocre at best..


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

hjmick said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


Elitist, west coast burger chain trying to be a fancy McDonald's, even copying the logo:






What a real burger looks like:


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 9, 2018)

Now I am getting hungry ...


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG!
> ...


Bringing a hot dog to a gun fight????


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Does it good go down good with a coke and French fries?

No 

The ultimate dining fast food experience  has to have the perfect hamburger,  killer French fries and a perfect coke ..




What's the point of having a great burger if the French fries suck and you get carbonate water mixed in with your favorite drink?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...




You never had a Chicago hot dog have you the ultimate one..


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


The fries that come with that burger are amazing.  They tell you what farm they came from and won't let you order ahead for them because they have to be cooked fresh.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I've never had a hot dog from Chicago, no.  I've been there before, but didn't get a hot dog OR  a deep dish.  I promise to remedy that before I die.


----------



## williepete (Jan 9, 2018)

Meers. There is only one. Everything else is second. 

Chime in if you know.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Deep dish pizza sucks..but if you want really good  Chicago pizza..

Wa-pa-ghettis in wheeling Illinois  serves the best been around since the 1970s..they make there sauce with wine you can taste it


----------



## westwall (Jan 9, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > When I was stoned and in college I went there and loved the burgers. I was just in PHX and to my surprise they were everywhere. I stopped in and wasn’t impressed. They were better than McDonald’s, but not by much. The fries are god awful. The prices are good though. Not sure all the hype.
> ...








Tommy's, from the land of my birth serves the only REAL fries.


----------



## williepete (Jan 9, 2018)

Love me some IN-N-OUT but their fries suck.

Double Double Animal.


----------



## antifa (Jan 9, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > Portillo’s is one of the best but why go to a franchise when there are countless mom and pop sandwich shops to try out and find one that is even better than Portillo’s?
> ...


In-n-Out Burger is one of the very few chains I do. Food should be an adventure where the prize is finding a place that makes you wonder why you ever went to a chain.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Jan 9, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> When I was stoned and in college I went there and loved the burgers. I was just in PHX and to my surprise they were everywhere. I stopped in and wasn’t impressed. They were better than McDonald’s, but not by much. The fries are god awful. The prices are good though. Not sure all the hype.
> 
> The burgers aren’t as good (or even close) as 5 guys, EPIC burger or smash burger (I will admit I have only eaten at each one of these places once, but I remember them being pretty damn good).
> 
> ...



I had a feeling. . . I had hope that they were that good, but even if they were that good, they've been the single most hyped limited market fast food chain in the country for years, so it's unlikely that they're still that good.

And, like you, I've rarely experienced fast food joints that live up to the hype.  Only El Pollo Loco (where I haven't eaten since the '80's, so don't quote me on that with the assumption that I mean present day), and Hotdog On a Stick, if that counts.  No drive-thru, but they drop anything you order into a fryer, so I count it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 10, 2018)

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...




Who the heck would put French fries on it?
Freaks..


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2018)

bear513 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...










That is an order of their chilli cheese fries!  A little slice of heaven!


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 10, 2018)

bear513 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG!
> ...



Super dawgs is good, but I prefer Portillo’s, Bryons and Wolfy’s 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 10, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...




I am trying to remember that name of the hot dog stand  just east of super dogs ..on the right hand side ..its a small place..


My dad used to take us there all the time from my grandma's place on Giddings..

I should use Google map to see if it still is there..


----------



## hjmick (Jan 10, 2018)

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...




Fucking forgot about Tommy's...

There was one on Topanga, just around the corner from where I was living... very convenient...

I always like the North Hills location, you could smell the beer being brewed over at Anheuser-Busch...


Now they're all over the place, including Las Vegas and Henderson...


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 17, 2018)

bear513 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Deep dish pizza is pretty damn good, but so unhealthy it makes you sick.

Wa-pa-ghettis! Lol you can’t be from Chicago if you think that is good.

Pequod’s, Pizza Palor Bar, Roots or Chicago Pizza and Office Ginger are the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 17, 2018)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I like In-N-Out burgers, but I wouldn't stand in a really long line to get one.
> ...


There was a Burger Fi just at the entrance to the comfort inn I stayed at in Alpharetta, GA back in 2016.  I've never seen them since so I assumed they were a southern chain.  Very good burgers.  Massive onion rings.  Even sold beer on-tap.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 17, 2018)

No one who wants a good burger will go to a drive through.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 17, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> No one who wants a good burger will go to a drive through.



If you want an excellent burger and are in Amarillo, you can't go wrong with the Coyote Cafe.


----------



## 2lit2politic (Jan 31, 2018)

I wish In N Out Burger would expand to more places so that I would finally get to try it and say how overrated the food is. Even if I secretly end up loving it.


----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2018)

I ate there once and that was enough. Haven't gone back since.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 31, 2018)

5 Guys Burgers and Fries are the best on the planet. Unfortunately, they are also a heart attack on a plate.


----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2018)

New place opened up here in Vegas called Farmer Boys. Haven't tried it yet but am curious.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 31, 2018)

2lit2politic said:


> I wish In N Out Burger would expand to more places so that I would finally get to try it and say how overrated the food is. Even if I secretly end up loving it.



Is it bad? No (well the fries are awful). But is it so much better than McDonald’s it deserves the cult following? Not a chance. In my my opinion they are honestly very similar to the Quarter Pounder.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 31, 2018)

Dunno if their burgers are good or not, never been around a place that had them.

However....................this little gem just made the news a couple of days ago......

Did you know that they pay their managers 160,000/year?  And, what they start their workers at is pretty decent as well.  If a burger joint like this can do it, why can't all the other corporations pay a living wage to their employees?

In-N-Out Burger reveals managers make $160k on average

*In-N-Out revealed the salary of its managers in a recent interview with the California Sun. 


According to the report the fast food restaurant pays its restaurant managers on average more than $160,000, which is more than triple the fast food industry average. 


Workers at the family-owned chain begin at $13 per hour, which is $2.50 above California's current minimum wage. Employees can work their way up to get the coveted manager's salary, and a college degree is not necessary. 


Benefits also include health insurance, vision, 401K and dental plans. *


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 31, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dunno if their burgers are good or not, never been around a place that had them.
> 
> However....................this little gem just made the news a couple of days ago......
> 
> ...



No way. They would have to charge $20 for a crappy burger. I don’t buy.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com

I could see the $13 an hour though


----------



## 2lit2politic (Jan 31, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> 2lit2politic said:
> 
> 
> > I wish In N Out Burger would expand to more places so that I would finally get to try it and say how overrated the food is. Even if I secretly end up loving it.
> ...


Good to know I'm not missing out too much then


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 1, 2018)

2lit2politic said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > 2lit2politic said:
> ...



I will be honest prior to this last time I only had in and out when I was stoned. That might be why I previously thought they were great.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------

